# [WIN XP HOME] einfache Dateifreigabe deaktivieren?



## Double M (26. Januar 2004)

Sers Leute...
Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem....
Da ich mein letztes Problem nicht anders Lösen konnte hab ich Win XP neu installieren müssen..
Jetzt kann ich aber leider nimmer auf meine alten Dateien zugreifen die ich aufm Desktop hatte... sobald ich ich auf C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\alt\Desktop zugreifen will kommt die Fehlermeldung :
Auf C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\alt kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Zugriff Verweigert
Also hab ich mich im Internet umgesehn ob ich irgendwie an die Dateien komme....
Da gabs dann den Lösungsvorschlag, dass man nen Rechtsklick auf den Ordner macht, dann auf Freigabe und Sicherheit klick und dann auf erweitert geht... leider gibts bei mir kein Erweitert.. also hab ich mich umgehört und mitbekommen, dass man in den Ordneroptionen den Haken vor
Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden (empfohlen)
wegmachen soll...
leider gibts die Option bei mir in den Ordneroptionen nicht..
Jetzt also meine Frage: 
*Kann ich, und wenn ja, wie kann ich die "einfache Dateifreigabe" deaktivieren* 
bzw. wie kann ich das Problem andersweitig lösen?
Ich benutze Win XP home Edition

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## zeromancer (31. Januar 2004)

Tja leider gibt es diese Funktion in der Home Edition nicht, nur in der Professional. Das größere Problem ist aber bei Dir: keine Chance, schmerzfrei an diese Daten zu kommen. Win XP arbeitet bei Userkonten mit sogen. Policies, denen eine eindeutige ID Kennung zugeordnet wird. Da Du XP neu installiert hast, ist Dein "neuer" Administrator nun ein anderer, als der "alte" (vor der Installation, von der vorigen Version). Da die ID aber nicht reproduzierbar ist (wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wie), gibt es unter Windows keine Chance, Deine Daten zu retten.
Aber wie es immer so ist: es gibt immer einen Weg:

Mit MS DOS 
Da unter diesem OS die Ordnerrechte keine Bedeutung haben, kann man diese dann hervorragend lesen - allerdings brauchst Du einen Treiber für DOS, damit Du auf die NTFS Partition lesend zugreifen kannst. Es gibt sowas, google mal danach. Dann kannst Du die Dateien einfach irgendwo anders hinkopieren, die Rechtevergabe geht dabei verloren und die Files sind wieder "offen". Das ganze hat - neben der elendigen Zeit, die dabei drauf geht, da man ja alles mit xcopy verschieben muss - einen weiteren Haken: DOS beherrscht nur 8+3 Dateinamen, sodass die Namen alle dahin sind 

Falls es noch andere Möglichkeiten geben sollte, dann bitte schön: würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## chrisskhc (27. März 2004)

*Es gibt einen Weg!*

Hallo

Für die, die auch bei der doch sehr eingeschänketen XP-Home Version auf das Problem stoßen die NTFS Berechtigungen zu ändern zu müssen.

Den Rechner im ABGESICHERTEN Modus starten und sich als Administrator anmelden.

Die Eigenschaften des Objekts (Datei/Ordner) öffnen

Über den sonst nicht vorhandenen Reiter "Sicherheit" kann man dann wie unter der Professional Version gewohnt die Berechtigungen ändern.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Christian
MCSE2003


----------



## tatatata (29. Mai 2013)

Hey,

ich grabe mal diesen Uraltthread raus, da er immerhin mein Problem betrifft.
Ich bin auch Xp Home Benutzer und möchte diese Option umstellen. Das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich sie auch nicht im Abgesicherten Modus finden kann, auch diverse Patches aus dem Internet brachten nichts, obwohl das Feedback darauf auf Erfolg hoffen lies.
Weiß da jemand Rat? Gibt es Systeminformationen, die ich angeben sollte, damit ihr mir helfen könnt?

Grüße
tatatata


----------

